# 7D Mark II



## Dave Del Real (Nov 18, 2015)

Any chance Canon will give us a firmware update to recored 4K video? I know, I'm reaching, but still....


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 18, 2015)

No, none at all.

Why would they give it away for free when they can sell it? 
That kind of upgrade would come in a new body.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Nov 27, 2015)

I want 1080x48p, which certainly will be possible since it can do 60p


----------



## leGreve (Sep 2, 2016)

Interesting.... ofcourse its just one more camera to choose from. Will be fun to see if people will actually buy into it. Most people use the alexa and the red because they like that particular feel or because its useful for that particular movie. 
I do like the color science of canon though, its very pure.

What I dont care for though is their lens line up for film.... breathing simply does not look good on film.
Which is where zeiss, angeniux etc. rules the world.


----------

